# Starcraft 2 Login Probleme?



## Amlug_celebren (6. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte mich vor ein paar Minuten in Starcraft 2 einloggen und ein, zwei Matches online spielen, aber es gibt keine Chance reinzukommen, impossible, und links kommt eine Meldung von wegen das sie gerade Probleme haben...
Hat irgendwer von euch ähnliche Probleme oder ein nicht funktionierendes Starcraft 2?

mfg

Edit:
Sorry, hab den Sammelthread irgendwie total verpennt, besonders nett war dein Hinweis trotzdem nicht.
Hab mir auch nur Sorgen um meinen Account gemacht, nachdem der ja mal leider viel gekostet hat, und ich von Account Hacks wieder in letzter Zeit vermehrt was mitbekommen hab.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (6. Mai 2011)

Für jedes kleine Problemchen muss man keinen eigenen Thread eröffnen  
Der > StarCraft2 Sammelthread < ist genau für so etwas konzipiert worden !
Bitte benutzen und nicht absichtlich ignorieren !

Sag mal ehrlich, bei wie vielen Foren hast du dich angemeldet und das selbe gefragt und andere damit genervt mit deinen eigenen Thread 

Nachtrag: Das Problem ist bereits gelöst = Login nicht verfügbar - Foren - StarCraft II
Da hätte man mit etwas verstand auch selber drauf kommen können wo sich so ein Thread versteckt  und nicht Überral gleich alles vollspammen.


----------

